# 16gb vs 32gb



## Fernando (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is some more nerd talk from me. 

I'm purchasing the iPad 2 tonight. 

but I can't decide on what size hard drive I should buy.

What is your opinion/experience?

I don't have that much music I can store...my concern is more so photos/movies/apps. I don't have experience with an iPad so info from anyone can help me decide 

I'm leaning towards a black 32gig right now.


----------



## coreyc (Mar 10, 2011)

I do not have one but  Think of it like a tort's enclosure bigger is better more room for things


----------



## Fernando (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah that's what I figure BUT I'm thinking if I purchase the smaller iPad I have more $$ to spend on accessories? idk


----------



## jeffbens0n (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't know the ipad 2 was out yet. Did it just come out?


----------



## Josh (Mar 10, 2011)

Color me jealous! Definitely go with the 32gb!


----------



## Fernando (Mar 10, 2011)

It comes out tonight online @ 1:00am Pacific standard time. 

And tomorrow at 5pm in stores!!

Thanks Josh I think that's what I'm going to end up getting...better re-sale value too


----------



## Hamish (Mar 10, 2011)

fmadrigal said:


> Here is some more nerd talk from leather ipad 2 covers.
> 
> I'm purchasing the ipad 2 smart cover tonight.
> 
> ...



Ever wanted to control your NMT from your ipad. I decided to play around a bit and created my own iPhone webapp. It's not a native iPhone app, but a small piece of PHP code that you need to install on the NMT. 

Just download CSI from nmtinstaller.com and follow the instructions. The package is called MediatankController. After installing follow the instructions for installing it on your iPhone home screen.


----------



## B K (Mar 12, 2011)

Did you get the 32gb how is it.


----------



## turtletania (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a 32gb and love it... very glad I didn't get the 16 cos if you want to put photos and books on it, you wont fit much on the 16gb. Will be buying another 32 soon for my kids - cos I wont put it down long enough for them to play with it....LOL


----------



## Ivelisse187 (Jul 24, 2011)

Fernando said:


> Here is some more nerd talk from me.
> 
> I'm purchasing the iPad 2 tonight.
> 
> ...



Try to search online u will get better solution.


----------



## Ivelisse187 (Jul 24, 2011)

Fernando said:


> Here is some more nerd talk from me.
> 
> I'm purchasing the iPad 2 tonight. ipad 2 cases
> 
> ...




Yes it is better to spend time with an ipad. I believe so


----------



## Ivelisse187 (Jul 24, 2011)

Fernando said:


> Here is some more nerd talk from me.
> 
> I'm purchasing the iPad 2 tonight. ipad 2 cases
> 
> ...




Yes ipad2 is batter than ipad3, its WiFi function is great.


----------

